

App Store Video Preview Is a Gamechanger – See Why - daveciccarelli
http://blogs.voices.com/voxdaily/2014/09/apple_app_store_video_preview.html

======
eximius
cue "Android had it first" posts.

~~~
th0br0
While no "Android had it first" post, I just find it interesting that they
don't mention Android in their article at all. Google is their main competitor
after all.

~~~
ecspike
I'd posit that they are blissfully ignorant that it existed somewhere else
first and did no further research.

